# Monkeyshines.



## HowNowBrokenVow? (Jul 7, 2016)

.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

So..., your husband is hooked on meth, and fooling around on you? Are you just venting, or looking for advise?


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

Again, your writing style is hilarious. 

I can tell you that the mind movies get a little better with time. I still have them, some I’ve made up on my own because my husband has never admitted to physical infidelity but others that are real. He had a 10 year EA with his ex gf. When he finally broke it off in February, she was posting all over twitter about her broken heart and dumb me chose to read it for MONTHS. She would post song lyrics and it made it to the point I couldn’t listen to those songs. When I would think about them texting, I would cry. When I would look at him, I would cry. When he would hug me I would think “don’t hug me you bastard, you destroyed me”. 5 months after decided to stay together, some of the memories are still there, but they don’t hurt as much. I can listen to those songs again. I took the advice of @Maricha75 and instead of turning the station, I blared them over and over until they didn’t effect me anymore. Now I sing them and laugh. 

I don’t know if they ever go away fully, but their effects do seem to be lessening.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Huh? What is the tl:dr?


----------



## HowNowBrokenVow? (Jul 7, 2016)

Luvher4life said:


> So..., your husband is hooked on meth, and fooling around on you? Are you just venting, or looking for advise?


My husband is a cheater, not a meth head. 
It's the MONKEY on the meth. You must have just skimmed. :nerd: 
While I am here to vent, I welcome advice. 

~Metaphorically yours.


----------



## HowNowBrokenVow? (Jul 7, 2016)

LosingHim said:


> Again, your writing style is hilarious.
> 
> I can tell you that the mind movies get a little better with time. I still have them, some I’ve made up on my own because my husband has never admitted to physical infidelity but others that are real. He had a 10 year EA with his ex gf. When he finally broke it off in February, she was posting all over twitter about her broken heart and dumb me chose to read it for MONTHS. She would post song lyrics and it made it to the point I couldn’t listen to those songs. When I would think about them texting, I would cry. When I would look at him, I would cry. When he would hug me I would think “don’t hug me you bastard, you destroyed me”. 5 months after decided to stay together, some of the memories are still there, but they don’t hurt as much. I can listen to those songs again. I took the advice of @Maricha75 and instead of turning the station, I blared them over and over until they didn’t effect me anymore. Now I sing them and laugh.
> 
> I don’t know if they ever go away fully, but their effects do seem to be lessening.


The mind movies are the worst. The texts and photos are tattooed on my brain. I honestly don't know how to think about moving forward. Forgetting and forgiving seems impossible.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

HowNowBrokenVow? said:


> My husband is a cheater, not a meth head.
> It's the MONKEY on the meth. You must of just skimmed. :nerd:
> While I am here to vent, I welcome advice.
> 
> ~Metaphorically yours.


:grin2: Sorry, I didn't know your story, and didn't see it metaphorically when I read it.

As for advice? You know what to do about it. Just do it! The pain will subside eventually, but only if you get rid of that monkey!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

HowNowBrokenVow? said:


> My husband is a cheater, not a meth head.
> It's the MONKEY on the meth. You must of just skimmed. :nerd:
> While I am here to vent, I welcome advice.
> 
> ~Metaphorically yours.


You mean Methaphorically Yours, Yowza, Babe!

The Poop and Meat of the story are interchangeable. All the cooking on the meth. stove cannot get rid of the smell, the fumes and the Big Boom when the odor gets the bright light of Day sparking it to life.

The Big Boom will knock the monkey of your back. And it will give him the long, long sleep that he deserves. 

No pearly gates [for him] when eyes flip open, just soot and the lower-nether-region...burn-ward for him.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

HowNowBrokenVow? said:


> The betrayal feels like I was just cattin' around in the happy humdrum of our life when all of the sudden, my husband shows up with a pet monkey. Apparently, it has been deemed by the adultery gods that I am the primary caregiver of this animal.
> The Monkey Momma.
> 
> This is not a cute, pants wearing, organ playing fur covered bunch of fun in a bellhop hat.
> ...


And why not I ask you? Have you watched Planet of the Apes ???


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Take it to the nearest animal shelter or the nearest zoo.

*If it is addicted to meth then it needs medical attention ASAP.*


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Last week some dogs got into the city zoo and killed three monkeys. The zoo is not safe.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

To answer your question, I think the live monkey is worse than the ghost monkey. Ghost monkey eventually fades because you become busy and involved in a monkey free life. Live monkey is hale and hearty and may hide in a closet here and there, but that's only so he can lull you into a false sense of security before he jumps out at you and reminds you he's still around.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

MJJEAN said:


> To answer your question, I think the live monkey is worse than the ghost monkey. Ghost monkey eventually fades because you become busy and involved in a monkey free life. Live monkey is hale and hearty and may hide in a closet here and there, but that's only so he can lull you into a false sense of security before he jumps out at you and reminds you he's still around.


I think I am going to get a bloody migraine.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> Last week some dogs got into the city zoo and killed three monkeys. The zoo is not safe.


3-Dog-Night-mare for three, now dead, Spidery Monkeys!

1 chimpanzee....3 very surprised and very dead Dogs! 

The tables turn very quickly for the "Unawares". Un-awake Knuckleheads number about 42% of mankind. I am generous, Eh?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> I think I am going to get a bloody migraine.


Must be a British thing. I have heard of a bloody stool, not that.

Oh, I get it!

Hit in the head with a stool by a blasted Methanated Tailed Primate.


----------

